# Mehrere Fotos auf ein Blatt nebeneinander



## Bada (3. Dezember 2003)

Hallo
Habe ein paar Digitalfotos und will diese nun auf ein Blatt nebeneinander bringen/ausdrucken. Wahrscheinlich auf DinA-3, oder noch grösser. Also die Fotos sollten schon direkt nebeneinander sein und keine Zwischenräume haben.
Wie mache ich das am besten? Habe PS 5 und 6 zur Verfügung.

mfg
Bada


----------



## danjelsan (3. Dezember 2003)

alle 3 pics in PS laden, ungefähr ausrechnen wie gross die nebeneinander sind,
neues Bild anlegen wo die 3 reinpassen, alle drei ausscheiden und in das neue schieben, da kannste die so anlegen das dort keine Zwischenräume entstehen, überflüssigen rest 'wegcroppen' (c).

Wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Das-Em (12. Dezember 2003)

Wenn Du Dir das erste Bild in eine neue Datei rübergezogen hast, zieh Dir am besten noch aus dem Lineal ne senkrechte und ne waagerechte Hilfslinie an Dein Bild, wenn Du das nächste dann rüberziehst dockt es automatisch an der Hilfslinie an, außer du hast die Hilfslinien nicht magnetisch eingestellt


----------



## Thomas Lindner (12. Dezember 2003)

Leg Dir eine neue Datei an am besten genauso groß wie die spätere Seite sein soll... (Hintergrund transparent)

Öffne alle Bilder, die in die "Collage" sollen uns stelle Sie frei 
(Freistellungswerkzeug)

Zieh die Freigestellten Bilder dann per DRag'nDrop in das neue (lerre) Bild.


----------

